# Where to get mylar



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking to make some reflectors for some light fixtures. I know tinfoil doesn't work and is actually a diffuser but I've heard many people suggest using mylar. Does anyone have suggestions as to where to get it or any other suggestions what to use (other than gloss white paint)?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can get mylar at hydroponics stores.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

cheaper than mylar and more versatile is black white plastic aka panda plastic.

the white side is super reflective. most hydroponic/growing stores sell it by the foot


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

thank you for both responses. Fortunately there's a hydroponics place here in Barrie Any idea ballpark what it costs? I had thought of just using mirror, which willstill bump up the shop light I have, but started brushing up on old physics of focal points of concave mirrors and need something i can get a constant curve on .


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

careful with mirrors, A: they break B: they can cause hot spots. last thing you want to do is blind any of your fish

panda plastic was like like 50 bucks for a 20 square foot roll back in the day


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Newobsession said:


> thank you for both responses. Fortunately there's a hydroponics place here in Barrie Any idea ballpark what it costs? I had thought of just using mirror, which willstill bump up the shop light I have, but started brushing up on old physics of focal points of concave mirrors and need something i can get a constant curve on .


if you're referring to homegrown hydroponics, i can tell you that their prices will be very competitive regardless of their price. i used to be a regular customer at one of their sister stores in newmarket called Yield Of Dreams. the prices at all their stores (any store related to the hydroponics.com family) are pretty much standard.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

fyi to anyone curious:

Homegrown Hydroponics in Barrie, roll of mylar 50.ft (it looks to be 48" wide) $75. 25 ft roll $37 or $1.50/ft


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm redoing 3 tank tops with silver plumbers tape. Somewhat resembles silver foil. No more gluing. Cut, stick and you're done. Prob not as good as Mylar tho.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

White is more reflective than silver.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> White is more reflective than silver.


I've always heard white is 90% reflective and the Mylar is 99.9 I just use the aluminum tape, I have it coming out my wazoo, I should post rolls of them for sale on here, must have a good 100+ rolls


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Im sorry i just checked and you are right that Mylar is more reflective than white.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Newobsession said:


> fyi to anyone curious:
> 
> Homegrown Hydroponics in Barrie, roll of mylar 50.ft (it looks to be 48" wide) $75. 25 ft roll $37 or $1.50/ft


Here's a local markham hydroponics store's pricing, just for comparision...(price match?)

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/catalog/714

I've not bought reflective material from them, but I bought a T5HO unit from them last week. Saw the material in the store while I was there.

Al.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mlevi said:


> Here's a local markham hydroponics store's pricing, just for comparision...(price match?)





chinamon said:


> if you're referring to homegrown hydroponics, i can tell you that their *prices will be very competitive regardless of their price*. i used to be a regular customer at one of their sister stores in newmarket called Yield Of Dreams. the prices at all their stores (any store related to the hydroponics.com family) are pretty much standard.


It will probably be the same price.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> It will probably be the same price.


I just glanced quickly at the site. 50ft is $60 as opposed to $75 quoted in the earlier post, so about a $15 price diff. Depending on one's budget, that's either splittin' hairs or a big savings  I wouldn't know what to do with a 50ft roll of mylar though, other than make window coverings out of it and annoy the neighbors in the summertime...lol

Al


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, I used some mylar to cover my HOBs. My main tanks are in a south window, so the filters especially are exposed to sunlight. They were turning into blue green algae farms. 

Since I slapped on the mylar, they seem to have stopped growing algae. I'm tempted to slap some on the back of my tanks as well.

Incidentally, the mylar I'm using is stuff I've had around for years - originally came from a fabric store that was selling it for Halloween costumes. It's very, very thin and flimsy, not like what you get at hydroponics places.

I also have some mylar I got at Plastic World, the one on Sheppard. If memory serves it was about 12 bucks for a metre. It's much thicker and sturdier than my flimsy film, and I was going to use it to line some light fixtures. The nice thing about it is you don't have to buy any more than you need.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

For cheap solution small roll of the silver aluminum plumbers tape is $7.
I know a plumber so got what was left of a larger roll for the test. 2 tanks done, 1 to go. It's reflective enough for me


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Just realized that mylar is the same material used to keep food fresh...like the inside of a bag of chips. Gonna try that on a small ghetto light, and see its reflective value. 
"Honey, we're buying a dozen bag of chips for guests this holiday season!". 


Al.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The thin stuff designed to keep food fresh will work for a bit but it has no heat resistance. Mine was a fire waiting to happen so pls, use anything else.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

DaFishMan said:


> The thin stuff designed to keep food fresh will work for a bit but it has no heat resistance. Mine was a fire waiting to happen so pls, use anything else.



Good to know. You prevented a potential hazard (also saved me from force feeding everyone chips  ) Thank you for sharing your experience. That's what I love about this forum. The collective pooling of experiences.

Al.


----------

